# adonde / donde



## Elnothing

Hola!
Quisiera saber cuál se lasi siguientes dos opciones es correcta:

1-ha llegado "adonde", hace diez años, ni siquiera se lo proponía.

1-ha llegado "donde", hace diez años, ni siquiera se lo proponía.


Muchas gracias

Elnothing


----------



## campem

Ha llegado adonde hace diez años ni siquiera se proponía.  (yo lo diría así)


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Según el DPD ambas son correctas:

*3.* Cuando el verbo implica movimiento, para indicar destino, pueden emplearse las formas _a donde_ (o _adonde; _→  adonde, 1) y _donde:_ _Iré a donde tú vayas / Iré donde tú vayas;_ _La casa adonde te llevo está cerca / La casa donde te llevo está cerca. _Debe evitarse hoy el uso de _a donde_ (o _adonde_) para indicar ‘lugar en donde’ (→  adonde, 2): _El apartamento a donde vivo es grande.

Saludos_


----------



## wskjulian

Hola,foreros. quiero saber si las dos frases siguientes están correctas. 1No se adónde voy. 2No se dónde voy. me suena mejor la 1.  gracias de antemano.


----------



## swift

Hola Julián:

Las dos son correctas pero cada una expresa algo distinto: con 'adónde' te refieres a 'a qué lugar voy'; con 'dónde' a 'en qué lugar estoy' o 'por dónde voy'.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Mmart

Pues para mí son exactamente iguales por sí solas.


----------



## wskjulian

gracias a todos


----------



## HUMBERT0

Un ejemplo sería:
- Estoy leyendo un libro y pierdo la referencia del renglón o página que estaba leyendo, entonces diría ¿Dónde voy? me perdí, en este caso no diría ¿Adónde voy?
- Salgo sin rumbo de mi casa, de pronto me pregunto ¿Adónde voy? , y en este caso no usaría ¿Dónde voy? 
En estos dos ejemplos:
Dónde=en qué lugar específico
Adónde=hacia qué lugar se dirige


----------



## lolataotao

Hola, foreros

Vi en un manual de español redactado por los españoles una frase ¨¿Dónde vamos esta Semana Santa?¨. Estoy confundida porque recuerdo que debe usar adónde y que siempre se debe usar adónde en lugar de a dónde. por qué aquí en la frase dice solamente ¨dónde¨.

a ver si alguien me pueda aclarar la duda.

muchas gracias!


----------



## amanarma

Hola lolatao:
ambas formas son correctas.

Esto es de Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas, señalo en verde lo que te interesa.
*3. Cuando el verbo implica movimiento, para indicar destino, pueden emplearse las formas a dónde (o adónde; → adónde, 1) y dónde, aunque es más frecuente el uso con preposición: ¿Adónde vamos? / ¿Dónde vamos?; No sé adónde me llevan / No sé dónde me llevan. Debe evitarse hoy el uso de a dónde (o adónde) para indicar estado o situación.


*​Saludos.


----------



## Nipnip

La oración en mi variente de español es desde luego incorrecta y no se usa, lo que rige es *a dónde*. La frase que propones pudiera usarse para que preguntar en qué punto de un proyecto se está cuando llaga la Semana Santa.

Si mal no recuerdo, dónde puede hacer las veces de *a dónde*. Así es que posiblemente la oración esté correcta en algún sitio.


----------



## Ludaico

Hola:
*Donde*, con acento y encerrado entre signos de interrogación, como en la frase por la que preguntas, equivale al adverbio de interrogación *adónde*. Esta explicación está en el DRAE. La penúltima edición del DRAE ponía un ejemplo sacado de una canción de una zarzuela: ¿DÓNDE vas con mantón de Manila?
Saludos. 



> *donde.*
> (Del lat. _de unde_).
> *9.* adv. interrog. l. *adónde* (‖ a qué lugar).
> ORTOGR. Escr. con acento. _¿Dónde vas?_


----------



## Aviador

amanarma said:


> Hola lolatao:
> ambas formas son correctas.
> 
> Esto es de Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas, señalo en verde lo que te interesa.
> *3. Cuando el verbo implica movimiento, para indicar destino, pueden emplearse las formas a dónde (o adónde; → adónde, 1) y dónde, aunque es más frecuente el uso con preposición: ¿Adónde vamos? / ¿Dónde vamos?; No sé adónde me llevan / No sé dónde me llevan. Debe evitarse hoy el uso de a dónde (o adónde) para indicar estado o situación.
> 
> 
> *​Saludos.


Yo sólo uso _adónde_ con verbos de movimiento y sólo _dónde_ con verbos de situación.
Lo que dice la RAE puede que sea un uso "extendido entre hablantes cultos", como acostumbra a decir para justificar, pero me parece una incongruencia. ¿Es decir que según la RAE _dónde_ es sinónimo de _adónde_, pero _adónde_ no es sinónimo de _dónde_?


----------



## amanarma

Hola Aviador:

El DPD no indica lo de "extendido entre hablantes cultos" -por consideración a lolatao lo hubiera reseñado-. Creo que en España es bastante frecuente escuchar ese tipo de pregunta. 

Desde luego:  _¿Adónde vamos esta Semana Santa?_ Es correcto; pero la fórmula que ella propone también lo es. Puede usar las dos, aunque una nos suene mejor que la otra.

Saludos.


----------



## lolataotao

GRACIAS A TODOS POR SU AYUDA. PERSONALMENTE PREFIERO USAR adónde.

Gracias a todos por su ayuda. Personalmente prefiero usar «adónde».


----------



## Ludaico

Aviador said:


> Yo sólo uso _adónde_ con verbos de movimiento y sólo _dónde_ con verbos de situación.
> Lo que dice la RAE puede que sea un uso "extendido entre hablantes cultos", como acostumbra a decir para justificar, pero me parece una incongruencia. ¿Es decir que según la RAE _dónde_ es sinónimo de _adónde_, pero _adónde_ no es sinónimo de _dónde_?


Me has hecho recordar, Aviador, con este tu aporte, una expresión que tenía ya olvidada, pero que se decía (¿aún se dice?) en mi tierra (Murcia), cual es la de ¿*adónde estamos*? Gracias por recordármela. La RAE va por un lado y la gente va (vamos) por el suyo (nuestro).
Un saludo.


----------



## amanarma

Ludaico said:


> Me has hecho recordar, Aviador, con este tu aporte, una expresión que tenía ya olvidada, pero que se decía (¿aún se dice?) en mi tierra (Murcia), cual es la de ¿*adónde estamos*? Gracias por recordármela. La RAE va por un lado y la gente va (vamos) por el suyo (nuestro).
> Un saludo.



Disculpa Ludaico, es muy cierto que lo que se escucha y lo que se "permite" difiere a menudo, pero quisiera resaltar, para los estudiantes, que esa frase señalada en rojo es incorrecta en la RAE.

un saludo cordial


----------



## Ludaico

amanarma said:


> Disculpa Ludaico, es muy cierto que lo que se escucha y lo que se "permite" difiere a menudo, pero quisiera resaltar, para los estudiantes, que esa frase señalada en rojo es incorrecta en la RAE.
> un saludo cordial



Esto que dices, respecto a la incorrección de la expresión que escribí, creía que ya había quedado claro por lo que escribiste en el aporte #2 de este hilo, sacado del DPD: 





> _*Debe evitarse hoy el uso de a dónde (o *__*adónde) para indicar estado o situación.*_



Yo me he limitado a poner una (incorrecta) expresión que oía hace años, nada más que para que los que esto lean sepan que la RAE hacía aquella recomendación porque existía (¿aún existe?) dicho (incorrecto) uso y no solo como medida "preventiva". De todos modos, la RAE no sanciona este uso incorrecto con efectos retroactivos, ya que dice "debe evitarse *hoy*".
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## jpaulopf

Hola, amigos. 

Tengo una duda. Siempre he pensado que tengo que usar “a dónde” en la pregunta “¿A dónde vas?” pero he leído en un libro didáctico (Embarque 1 – Edelsa pq 81) la forma “¿Dónde vas?”

_“Hola, Elia, ¿qué tal?_
_Hola. Muy bien, ya estoy de vacaciones._
_¡Qué bien! ¿*Dónde vas* este año?”_

¿Me echáis un cable? 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## blasita

Hola:

_Adónde, a dónde_ y _dónde_ son correctos en esa frase.

DPD: 





> *3.* Cuando el verbo implica movimiento, para indicar destino, pueden emplearse las formas _a dónde_ (o _adónde_; → adónde, 1) y_ dónde_, aunque es más frecuente el uso con preposición:_ ¿Adónde vamos? / ¿Dónde vamos?; No sé adónde me llevan / No sé dónde me llevan_.


 Saludos.


----------



## jpaulopf

Muchas gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

No a todos nos gusta esta manga ancha de la RAE. Hace algún tiempo tuvimos con Blasita un intercambio de opiniones en el que yo expresaba mi rechazo al uso de _dónde_ con verbos de desplazamiento. En esa ocasión escribí lo siguiente: _dónde vamos o adónde vamos_.


----------



## blasita

Hola, Aviador:

Gracias por el enlace. Me gustaría añadir algo para que no pueda parecer que Blasita es la rara y la única que emplea _¿Dónde? _en estos casos. Y decir que, de todas formas, uso normalmente _¿Adónde?_ también. Cuando estaba participando en el otro hilo, pregunté en mi entorno y a otros españoles de un par de regiones distintas a la mía, y todos dieron como válido y habitual este uso de _¿Dónde?_ Pero quizás, como en otros tantos casos, pueda haber preferencias personales además de las regionales.

Recuerdo otra conversación (que no encuentro ahora ...) en la que un compañero colombiano daba por incorrecto el uso de _¿Dónde?_ Probablemente se dé bastante más en España, no lo sé.

Un saludo.


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Yo pienso que a veces las preposiciones "se caen" en el uso de la lengua hablada, o se contraen. Por cuestiones de estricta lógica gramatical, no debería tampoco ser correcto "al" ni "del", ni siquiera "adónde", sino "a dónde". No sabría decir por qué eso a veces suena a vulgarismo (_¿deónde vienes?_ ) y a veces no (_¿dónde vas?_). Será la extensión del uso, o su utilización por parte de escritores o personas instruidas, lo cual indica que se han incorporado ya al estándar aceptado. 
[Yo hasta ver la cita del DPD lo que dudaba era si "a dónde" y "adónde" eran correctos].


----------



## Cal inhibes

¿Dónde vas? significa en Colombia:  "¿En qué sitio de tu recorrido estás?". Nunca es equivalente a ¿Para dónde vas?, ni a ¿Adónde vas?. Creo que, atendiendo al espíritu del idioma, *donde *
no implica la idea de movimiento, sino de lugar.
Saludos


----------



## Gamen

Yo podría decir tanto "¿dónde vas?" como "¿A dónde vas?"
Voy a la farmacia.
Saludos.


----------



## blasita

En el _Diccionario de la lengua castellana_ (RAE, edición de 1817) ya se decía que _donde_ se usaba con "verbos de quietud y de movimiento". Pero, sea como sea, para mí es que es simplemente cuestión de uso. Como pasa con otros temas referentes al idioma, habrá quien lo encuentre horroroso y quien lo emplee de manera totalmente natural.


----------



## Altair264

Hola:

En lo que respecta a lo personal, coincido acá:


> No a todos nos gusta esta manga ancha de la RAE […] .


Si el lugar geográfico al que me refiero implicó, implica o implicará un desplazamiento, prefiero las formas «a donde» o «adonde» (_Voy adonde me lleve el viento_). En cambio, si la ubicación en cuestión no indica un movimiento hacia o proveniente de ella, prefiero «donde» (_Este es el barrio donde crecí_).

Por otro lado, para mi gusto, la Academia expone un panorama muy poco matizado con respecto a estos adverbios (tampoco es el único panorama con esta característica, convengamos). Muchos de sus usos coinciden en cuanto a su valor semántico. Tal vez, esta razón, sumada a la cantidad de escribientes que emplearon estos términos indistintamente, fueron los motivos por los cuales terminó aceptándolos como semejantes. (Una forma práctica de solucionar la cuestión, ¿no?)

Saludos,
Altair264


----------



## hual

Hola,

Estoy de acuerdo con Gamen en que en la Argentina, con los verbos de desplazamiento se usa indistintamente _dónde_ y a _dónde_. Este uso indiscriminado también se da, desde hace algún tiempo, con verbos que no denotan desplazamiento, por ej.: _¿A dónde lo pusiste?_, _¿a dónde lo viste?_, uso extendido no compartido por todos.


----------



## Namarne

blasita said:


> En el _Diccionario de la lengua castellana_ (RAE, edición de 1817) ya se decía que _donde_ se usaba con "verbos de quietud y de movimiento".


Doscientos años tampoco es tanto.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

_¿A dónde?_ para mí sin dudarlo; sin embargo dejo caer la *a* cuando me dirijo a un niño muy pequeñito (yo y lo he oído a muchas madres ya que en realidad se me ha "pegado") o a un animal de compañía con el sentido de "_¿a dónde crees que vas?_", cuando se ve claramente que se disponen a hacer una trastá.

Hasta luego


----------



## blasita

Namarne said:


> Doscientos años tampoco es tanto.


Como quien dice, ayer mismo.

En serio que entiendo el argumento, esgrimido primeramente por Aviador en el otro hilo, de que no se debería dar como válido el uso de "dónde" en lugar de "adónde/a dónde" cuando esto no ocurre al contrario. Como siempre, respeto todas las opiniones y usos. Sin embargo, no me parece que se pueda hablar de "aceptación" de la RAE en este caso. Este uso está documentado y se remonta, al menos, al siglo XV. Es decir, era ya considerado válido o se usaba así hace ya varios siglos.

Mi opinión es que los idiomas son algo artificial y que son los usos los que, antes o después, determinan las reglas. Pero es que, en este caso en concreto, no es ni siquiera la evolución del idioma la que determina que el uso de "dónde" con verbos de movimiento (como aquí con "ir") sea correcto.


----------



## hual

blasita said:


> Como quien dice, ayer mismo.
> 
> En serio que entiendo el argumento, esgrimido primeramente por Aviador en el otro hilo, de que no se debería dar como válido el uso de "dónde" en lugar de "adónde/a dónde" cuando esto no ocurre al contrario. .


Hola Blasita,

Sí que ocurre al contrario, al menos en la Argentina. Lo puse en # 11.


----------



## blasita

Hola, Hual. Sí, lo había leído, que yo me leo todo. Se ve que no me he explicado bien, lo siento mucho. Me refería a que, hoy en día, la RAE no da por válido el uso de _a dónde_ o _adónde_ por _dónde_, es decir, para expresar estado o situación, y en cambio sí _dónde_ en lugar de _a dónde_ o _adónde_ cuando se expresa movimiento (para indicar destino). Lo que decía Aviador en el otro hilo. Un cordial saludo.


----------



## boyaco

*Nueva Pregunta
Hilos Unidos*​
"Podría ir donde un suboficial..."

Se considera correcto decir donde o hay que decir adonde o a donde?

Gracias


----------



## ukimix

boyaco said:


> *Nueva Pregunta
> Hilos Unidos*​
> "Podría ir donde un suboficial..."
> 
> Se considera correcto decir donde o hay que decir adonde o a donde?
> 
> Gracias



Puedes decirlo de cualquiera de estas formas. (entrada del DPD para donde):



> *3. Cuando el verbo implica movimiento, para indicar destino, pueden emplearse las formas a dónde (o adónde; → adónde, 1) y dónde, aunque es más frecuente el uso con preposición: ¿Adónde vamos? / ¿Dónde vamos?; No sé adónde me llevan / No sé dónde me llevan. *



 La recomendación de distinguir entre éstas grafias fue abandonada por la RAE, como se puede leer en la entrada para adonde del DPD.


----------



## S.V.

Puede compararlo con el uso que tiene para indicar _situación_ o _estado_, en que 'prescinde' de la preposición _en_: (_En_) _Donde termina el río_. 

Aunque generalmente se mantuvo la distinción, quizá precisamente por la ambigüedad que genera; ya que incluso al denotar 'movimiento' el verbo, como han dicho, puede aún entenderse que _donde_ indica un estado dentro de este, y no el destino de la acción en sí.

Como dice Blasita, sería una cuestión de uso. Si fuera de etimología, '_de donde_' sería el tema del hilo; de ser sobre la construcción del español, no existiría razón por la cual un adverbio no pudiera asimilar el sentido de una preposición, de consolidarse así en el habla. O separarse de él.


----------



## popolvuh

*Nueva Pregunta*​*Hilos Unidos*​​Hola a todos:
En nuestro manual hay dos oraciones similares:
_Como *el lugar adonde quieres ir* queda muy cerca, no vamos a tardar nada en llegar.
Como había tantos coches aparcados a ambos lados de la calle, Pilar tuvo que estacionar el suyo en un sitio que quedaba muy lejos de *donde quería ir*._
Supongo que en la segunda oración se ha omitido el antecedente de "donde", el cual sería "el lugar". Así que me pregunto dónde está la preposición "a" que exige el verbo "ir".
Gracias de antemano.
Un saludo,
Popolvuh

*Unión de hilos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Quiviscumque

Del DPD (_Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas)_:

*donde*
3. Cuando el verbo implica movimiento, para indicar destino, pueden emplearse las formas _a donde_ (o _adonde_) y _donde_: _Iré a donde tú vayas / Iré donde tú vayas; La casa adonde te llevo está cerca / La casa donde te llevo está cerca_. Debe evitarse hoy el uso de _a donde_ (o _adonde_) para indicar ‘lugar en donde’ .

*adonde*
4. No es correcto usar este adverbio precedido de preposición. En estos casos debe suprimirse la preposición o emplear el adverbio relativo _donde_.


----------

